# Day 20



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Went out to check on my broody hen and surprise. Tomorrow around 8pm will officially be day 21.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

2 more chicks this morning. One more starting to peck through. Final egg still waiting.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome Congrats !


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so cute! Love the white one!


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Momma hen had them out teaching them how to look for food. Out of 8 eggs 7 hatched. One was developed but dead inside egg. The small black one to the right was the late hatcher. It's a silkie an was very weak when it came out. I had to put her back under momma for warmth. She seems to be doing good so far. The hen is around 2 years or so and her first time going broody. I was in the yard tonight and she pecked on the door until I let her out. She took the chicks for a stroll through the garden area and scratched through the leaves for an hour or so and then took them back into coop.


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

Love it! We are expecting our first, and only chick this weekend. So exciting! Fingers crossed


----------

